# Golf A59



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.faltdach.net/vwgolfa59.htm
86mm x 86mm ot make 2.0


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Golf A59 (Mrveedubuk)*

I remember reading about this car in the vw porsche magazines in 91 IIRC. It was supposed to be vw's attempt at fia rally, but the rally rules changed pertaining to the engines used in rally cars and the project was scrapped







. Too bad, a perfectly squared vw 16v turbo charged engine would definately kick some a$$.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Golf A59 (TURBOPHIL)*

Where do I get a bare block?








God, I wish that vw would have put this engine into production. I mean look at the results that Nissan(SR20) and Honda(f20c) have gotten with an 86x86 motor.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Golf A59 (TDIVentoDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIVentoDave* »_Where do I get a bare block?








God, I wish that vw would have put this engine into production. I mean look at the results that Nissan(SR20) and Honda(f20c) have gotten with an 86x86 motor.

No shizit! , I can only imagine what revving to 8500 rpm with 20 psi boost would feel like in a vw.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Golf A59 (Mrveedubuk)*

There is only one A59 VW on the road in the world. It was built by Chris (ex of Fk) and the crew at MMP. It's so damn sexy. It was sold to someone in the states and I believe they're doing a big turbo VR for it.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Golf A59 (TBT-PassatG60)*

It's not a real a59 though. Real kit, just not the whole car.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Golf A59 (Ghetto-8v)*

this is true. I believe the only complete car is the one on display at VW.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Golf A59 (Mrveedubuk)*

First time I have heard of this...

awesome car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Golf A59 (g60vwr)*










That is the only one i know of but it is a VR.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Golf A59 (turbojeta3)*

wow!
With that kit I would buy a MKIII in a heartbeat


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Golf A59 (Mrveedubuk)*

its interesting vw has gone back to the 16v turbo for the mk5, 275hp it sweet for production dam that would have a real hit but after it was imported to the states it would have had its balls cut off probley just would have been an abf setup here but still would have been worth having.


----------

